# Spring Fling $2000 Purse 4/9 @ Bowhunters Supply



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 17, 2011)

We are trying to put together a good indoor shoot on 4/9. Hopefully get a purse of around 2000. Will be 3 classes , Pro : Long Stab and Lens, Hunter no lens and 12 inch or less stab, and also a 14 and under class.
Trying to the my sponsors involed, gotten a couple commitments. Delta has promised 8 Killzone targets for prizes. We will be shooting the Delta 3d Vitals paper target.

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this an individual shoot or a team shoot?
Sounds good either way just curious as how it will be done.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great time let me know if you need any help


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 18, 2011)

Danny Lockhart said:


> Is this an individual shoot or a team shoot?
> Sounds good either way just curious as how it will be done.



Individual shoot


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 18, 2011)

here is the target we will be shooting


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Feb 21, 2011)

Where are you located and how much to shoot?    Sounds like a good time


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 21, 2011)

In Carrollton, GA
Pro- 25.00
Bowhunter - 20.00


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 23, 2011)

Man cann't wait. Is the Pro going to shot at this shoot (IRipSteel)


----------



## IRipSteel (Feb 23, 2011)

You know it baby I'll be there with bells on....


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Feb 23, 2011)

Since it is indoor all shots 18 meters?


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Feb 23, 2011)

Please post as many details as you can as it gets closer. The post started off as we are trying to put together.  Should I go ahead and put this on my calendar if so what time of the day will it take place?  Thanks


----------



## lugnutz (Feb 23, 2011)

I am new at this and maybe a dumb question but how big are the smaller circles??


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 23, 2011)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Since it is indoor all shots 18 meters?



yes 20yds


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 23, 2011)

Danny Lockhart said:


> Please post as many details as you can as it gets closer. The post started off as we are trying to put together.  Should I go ahead and put this on my calendar if so what time of the day will it take place?  Thanks



it is a definite go.  just getting the details together. Probably going to have a archery swap meet also. Bring your old stuff to trade or sell


----------



## stickslinger09 (Feb 23, 2011)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Since it is indoor all shots 18 meters?


 meters?? you aint from around here are ya?


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Feb 24, 2011)

stickslinger09 said:


> meters?? you aint from around here are ya?



Nope from Sandersville.     Only shot it one indoor shoot before and they were calling it 18 meters that why I was asking.....


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 24, 2011)

stickslinger09 said:


> meters?? you aint from around here are ya?



I'm sure he is just as  as you are...he was being politically correct.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 24, 2011)

DartonHunter101 said:


> here is the target we will be shooting



on this the 14, one of the 12, the 10 , and the 8 is in play. You can only shot any one number once


----------



## GRIV (Feb 26, 2011)

How exactly does this game work? How many arrows and ends?


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Here is the info*

Rules:
1.       10 Rounds of 3 Arrows each in each qualifying shoot.
2.       The first round starts at 9:00 am on 4/9/2011. A total of 8 Qualifying Shoots will be shot.
3.       There will be two lines of 5 shooters. A 20 second command will be given to go to the line. The first line will be expected to leave the line promptly. Any delaying of leaving the line will lead to disqualification. The shooter will be given one warning. You will start shooting when the start buzzer sounds. You can have your arrow knocked but the bow not drawn until the buzzer.   Each line will have 1 minute to shoot 3 arrows. If an arrow is released after the buzzer, the shooters highest scoring arrow will be count as a zero. The line judge will make this decision and his decision is final. Top & Bottom line swap after the 5th round. There will be a 2 minute break after the 5th round.
4.       Scoring: The 14 ring, one of the 12 rings, and the 10 & 8 ring are in play. The 11 ring will count as a 10.  You can only score one arrow per 14 or 12 ring. Multiple arrows may be counted for the 10 or 8 ring. If multiple arrows are in the 14 or 12 ring only one arrow can count as the Higher Score. All other arrows count as the surrounding area; either a 10 or 8.  Arrows have to touch the ring to count. Paper tears do not count; it is where the arrow is actually located.
5.       Scoring of Penny circles: Penny circles counts as an x, and will be used to break ties
6.       Judging & Scoring: The target judge will score all arrows. All shooters will wait behind the yellow line until the target judge gives ok that all arrows have been scored. The target judge’s decision is final. There will be no disagreements with the judge on scoring.  All are expected to show maturity and good sportsmanship. All whining is highly unwanted, and you will disqualified, and be asked to leave.
7.       You can shoot in all divisons.
8.       Divisions: There will be three divisions; all divisions will be shot by compounds.
9.       Pro division: Any equipment may be used.
Bowhunter Divison: No magnification, No stabilizer over 12”, No v bars
14 & under: Anyone that has not had their 15th birthday
10.   All shooters shoot at own risk and assume all liability

ShootDown Elimination Rounds
1.      Includes the top 5 shooters of each divison.
2.      One round will be shot and the lowest scoring shooter will drop out. X ‘s will be used to break ties. 
3.      ShootDown Times:
a.      14 & under ShootDown will be at 2:00
b.      Bowhunter class ShootDown will be at 6:00 pm
c.       Pro Class ShootDown will be at 6:30 pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Tournament Registration

 To be guaranteed a spot to shoot you have to preregister at http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/spring-fling-tournament.html. 
Registration will start on 2/28/11
Any walkups will be on a first come, first serve basis!


Entrance Fees: 
Pro class-20.00
Bowhunter Class-15.00
14 & Under 15.00

Prize Purse
Pro class will be a minimum of $800.00 in prizes
Bowhunter Class will be a minimum of $500.00 in prizes
14 & Under will be determined on the number of entrances. 
5 and under will be 1 winner. 
6-10 participants will be 2 places, 11 & up will be 3 places.

Each qualifying round with a minimum of 4 shooters the winner (high score) regardless of class will receive a Delta Killzone Target

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Swap Meet: Turn your old equipment into CASH!!!

We will also be holding a Swap Meet during the tournament.

So bring in your old archery equipment that's just been sitting around the house collecting dust to trade or sell.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a 5 year old that will be coming with me. Will he shoot from 20 also? same size target?


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I have a 5 year old that will be coming with me. Will he shoot from 20 also? same size target?


Yes if he wants to compete for the prizes. If not and he can shoot in your lane with you at the same time we can put a target at 10 yds for him. Your lane is 4 ft wide. If that would work he could shoot free.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have already pre registered us. Will I be refunded if he shot in my lane??


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes. But both of you will have to stay in that 4 ft, and you still will only get 1 minute to shoot. Your call. You have to let me know now so I can give that spot to another shooter.  We have a target on wheels we can move up as close as he wants it. Just pm me


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 6, 2011)

WE are going to add a team shoot for the shooters that place between 4-18. Be 5 teams of 3 and shot after the shootdowns.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 4, 2011)

starts at 9:00 am


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 8, 2011)

Have a couple spots left at 9 am , 10 am, and several at 12 pm. 3: 00 is wide open


----------



## gamecockfan4life (Apr 8, 2011)

got any 10:00 spots left and how much is bowhunter class u got 2 different prices listed on here


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 8, 2011)

gamecockfan4life said:


> got any 10:00 spots left and how much is bowhunter class u got 2 different prices listed on here



15.00 for bowhunter
20.00 for pro
 we have a 2 left at 10


----------

